# freebsd proxy client



## saeedpersa (Dec 12, 2020)

Dear All Professionals.
Recently I configured Shadowsocks on my foreign server and I want to connect from my Freebsd client. 

I Installed shadowsocks-libev
Here is my configure:

```
{
    "server":"x.248.x.233",
    "mode":"tcp_and_udp",
    "server_port":12345,
    "local_address":"127.0.0.1",
    "local_port":1080,
    "password":"42efe205241991",
    "timeout":60,
    "method":"aes-256-gcm"
}
```

and started the client with this command:
`ss-local -c config.json &`

here is result:

```
2020-12-12 10:23:46 INFO: listening at 127.0.0.1:1080
 2020-12-12 10:23:46 INFO: udprelay enabled
 2020-12-12 10:23:46 INFO: running from root user
```
Here is the golden time that I don't know how to route all my outgoing connection through 127.0.0.1:1080
when I type: `wget -qO - http://wtfismyip.com/text`
my IP will show not my Proxy server.

by the way, I Installed csocks and py37-python-socks but I don't know how to use them.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

Read wget(1)

```
ENVIRONMENT
       Wget supports proxies for both HTTP and FTP retrievals.	The standard
       way to specify proxy location, which Wget recognizes, is	using the
       following environment variables:

       http_proxy
       https_proxy
	   If set, the http_proxy and https_proxy variables should contain the
	   URLs	of the proxies for HTTP	and HTTPS connections respectively.

       ftp_proxy
	   This	variable should	contain	the URL	of the proxy for FTP
	   connections.	 It is quite common that http_proxy and	ftp_proxy are
	   set to the same URL.

       no_proxy
	   This	variable should	contain	a comma-separated list of domain
	   extensions proxy should not be used for.  For instance, if the
	   value of no_proxy is	.mit.edu, proxy	will not be used to retrieve
	   documents from MIT.
```


----------

